# GERD surgery questions



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I found out that I am in need of GERD surgery. I would like your thoughts on the surgery. The surgery will be scheduled for sometime the beginning of March and I just want to get my ducks in a row before I go into surgery. I know this surgery will come with advantages and disadvantages like all other surgeries do. I know a few of the good and bad stuff that it comes with but I guess I more or less need experiences from others. I have a highly recommended GI doc who will be doing the surgery. I have already been working with him for about 4 months now for the GERD and my IBS.

He did and endoscopy in December and told me I have Grade 3 damage with several Grade 4 damaged spots. We tried protonix and a diet modification and still no relief. He was going to do another endoscope to find out if the damage got worse but when he found out I could only afford the protonix for a month he decided it was time for surgery. OTC meds and diet are still not helping. He is sending me next week for a Esophageal Manometry to see how well my esophagus is actually functioning. (I'd like thoughts an opinions about this as well).

Other than carpal tunnel surgery on both hands and dental surgery to remove my decayed teeth, this will be my first major surgery. On one side I do want the surgery to feel better in the long run but on the other hand the risks sound pretty scary. So I'm not sure which way the ball is going to role.

What are some questions I should ask my doc about the surgery, pre-op, during and after? ( I'm no good at this stuff but I wanna know everything)

How did you personally cope with having the surgery, before, during and after? I would love to know some personal stories even if they are horror stories? (tell me everything)

How uncomfortable is the Esophageal Manometry study? Any pain during or after? Again I'd like to know everything even if its a horror story.

Any input on these two things would help me out a lot to make my final decision.

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've never had it done,so i cant comment,but wanted you to know we have seen your topic..we just dont have answers for you


----------

